# JPEG



## llangatwgnedd (15 May 2006)

How do I convert my Google SU project to a JPEG ?


----------



## Argee (15 May 2006)

In the "File" menu, select "Export" then choose "2D Graphic" - name the file, job done! 

Ray.


----------



## tim (15 May 2006)

File>Export>2DGraphic

The options are worth checking and remember that the view you can see is the one that is exported.

HTH

Cheers

Tim


----------



## llangatwgnedd (15 May 2006)

Thank you both, I have been wasting time looking at _save as_


----------

